# Success after multiple failures



## HopefulP (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi girls, this is just a message to give hope to some of you who have had various failures. It might be a short message as I am sitting in bed due to feed my twins soon who were a result of our 20th transfer, having had a previous success on our 14th cycle also. We did 5 own egg cycles in Ireland before moving on and in total over the years we have done each cycle as quickly as we could return and sometimes back to back as we are now 45 and were becoming financially and emotionally exhausted by the life of ivf. We also had 3 early m/c, also lost twins at 9and 12 weeks, and had an ectopic over all the cycles....... The 20 cycles include any cycle where I was medicated and prepared for transfer and therefore include a few nothing to transfer having travelled abroad and twice poor pgd results so cycle was cancelled before transfer. No reason was ever found for our failures and in the beginning we had failures on our first 6 cycles of DE abroad so not a great start despite large egg numbers and good fertilisation rates. Then twins.... miracles.... but we lost them but realised it could have worked so we kept going. we went to 5 clinics in total in 3 countries and spent a fortune. My advice is to keep going and do what or can afford do to get there as they will feel like your babies when you get them. We were prepared to do embryo donation which was cheaper but no clinic thought it necessary. With repeated failures you need to be strong and just put your head down and keep going. It is not easy but you at least have the same great odds each cycle. I was always looking for someone with a bad history to give me hope over the years. If anyone can beat our record, well i hope you get there, but looking back my failure and m/c rate is not really at odds overall. Our last few cycles resulted in baby on cycle 14 then failure, failure, failure, ectopic, mc, healthy twins on our last of 20 cycles. Our babies were the result of a frozen morula cycle and then disappointing grade 2 blasts. We are delighted we never gave up and our family and world is complete. For me it wasn't an option unless medical advice said so. Good luck to you all and I hope those who are finding it tough get some encouragement to keep going. Now I'm off to feed my gorgeous sons.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

First of all wow wow and congratulations what a journey and how special must yr boys be a real survivor story.  I am just feeding my little girl after 3rd donor egg cycle we got our little miracle and our family is complete.  Its such a journey yet one that mustn't be taken lightly yet u must fight to achieve yr dream.  Date to dream lovely to read yr story.  Tammy X😊


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting. What a lovely happy ending. We are only 2 failed cycles in and already I wonder how many more we have in us. Enjoy.


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting Hopefull and a huge congratulations. What determination and strength you have shown. Tammy- not sure if you remember me from last year? Fantastic news you too have your miracle baby.

Sometimes I do feel like giving up after lots of failures including 7 mc's but I'm not at the end yet and will carry on as I know it can be achieved- you are living proof!

AJ xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes I remember you keep going I am living proof dare to dream can be achieved with a bit of faith and belief and not giving up just go for it u will get there.  Our little girl well what can I say I still pinch myself everyday thinking how lucky we r she's adorable and perfect I adore being a mummy...

Good luck keep strong protect yr heart and it will happen Xxx


----------

